# Whats wrong with my XTi



## chilakamarthi (Sep 12, 2013)

I bought this Camera in late 2007 used condition. I just used with auto mode all the years till last year. Last year I started learning on my own and it is gr8 experience to come out of auto mode. 

In the process I observed that I could update it to latest firmware and I did it. 

Off late I observed a problem with my camera. When camera power is off and if I take out the memory card and leave camera as is, after some time, I see display turns on and couple of times, it drained out complete battery.

Anyone experienced this issue? Any suggestion?

Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 12, 2013)

After you ran the firmware update, did you pull the battery then replace it after a few seconds?


----------



## chilakamarthi (Sep 13, 2013)

I exactly dont remember. If it is given in steps, I might have done it.

Can I update firmware again and try?

Between, after updating the firmware, I took 1000 + images. No other issues observed...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 13, 2013)

Obviously, you have removed the battery now, the other thing to try is to go into the menus and reset the camera.
While you can re-install the firmware, its via a trick, and probably not something I'd recommend to the average user.

If this is the original battery, consider that it might just be failing, so try a new battery or at least a different one that is not 6 years old. A battery is lucky to last more than 4-5 years.

You imply that removing the memory card causes the problem, but can you confirm that it does not have the issue with the card installed? 

Its possible that you have a bent pin in the memory slot of the camera that is shorting out power, and it somehow is pushed away from the short when a CF card is installed. You need good eyes and a good light to view them, a magnifying glass and flashlight can help. It can be tough to see a bent pin.

My daughter has my old XTi, they were a good camera, and many do not know that they have a mechanical AFMA feature that lets you adjust the sub mirror position, and thus lengthen or shorten the AF path. This is useful if the focus on all your lenses is off a little. Canon stopped doing that after the XTi.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 13, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Obviously, you have removed the battery now, the other thing to try is to go into the menus and reset the camera.
> While you can re-install the firmware, its via a trick, and probably not something I'd recommend to the average user.
> 
> If this is the original battery, consider that it might just be failing, so try a new battery or at least a different one that is not 6 years old. A battery is lucky to last more than 4-5 years.
> ...


Please tell me if this AFMA mechanic is activated by the user? How it works in Xti? Thank you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 13, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously, you have removed the battery now, the other thing to try is to go into the menus and reset the camera.
> ...


 
You can google for it, its a old camera now, so most of the references have probably disappeared.

The original is in French, but you can translate it and get the idea, you need a small Allen Wrench and care. Just two clicks of the screw really improved mine.

http://www.astrosurf.com/buil/autofocus/adjust.htm


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 13, 2013)

chilakamarthi said:


> I bought this Camera in late 2007 used condition. I just used with auto mode all the years till last year. Last year I started learning on my own and it is gr8 experience to come out of auto mode.
> 
> In the process I observed that I could update it to latest firmware and I did it.
> 
> ...



Same thing happened to my 500D. Right now, when I'm not using it, I just store the batteries separately. It does happen to my camera sporadically. Sometimes, I'd leave it for days but nothing happens to the battery. Sometimes, overnight a fully charged battery will be drained though this phenomenon hadn't happen to me while shooting. Hopefully it's just a glitch.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Sep 13, 2013)

I had a Problem wit my 7D it depletes Batteries in a few days when shut off and would not communicate with the battery correctly. 
After it annoyed me some time I took it to canon services. 
The Employee there said that they can check it but it would cost 40€ and would probably take a while. 
So I tried to convince him that i don't want to be without my 7D and 40€ and he tried to convince me that there could be a serious issue with my camera and that it could be a lose screw lying on the dc/dc board that could fall loose and onto another board and kill the camera... 
so 10 min later he had taken the camera apart in front of my eyes and he was right... ! 
three of the screws that hold the dc/dc board where missing, one was on the board on was magnetic hanging on the shuttercookingmotor and one was loose in the case... 
Screws put back in and the case put back on my 7D now performs normal again for half a year. 
On the 350D ( I have one converted to IR ) there is no real communication between camera and battery so the draining battery could be the only sign of a lose screw...


----------



## chilakamarthi (Oct 4, 2013)

I think you guys got it wrong. Issues like when battery left in camera, battery gets discharged etc could be common as in my experience, it happens when you leave batteries in electronics, over the time battery gets discharged.

In my case, if I remove the memory card when Camera is off, after some time (Normally, I take out the card put my camera back in the bag and start working on processing my shots), display turns on (Still power button is off)

As someone mentioned, it could some issue with screws in the camera. I am not interested in spending money on it as I am waiting for 6D+ 24-105 @ 2K price and once I get it at that level will buy it and sell this camera or leave it for my kids to play with it to create interest in Photography.

Anyways, thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi
I have noticed that on my bodies when I take the card out I get the no CF Card message, this seems to stay, ignoring the camera sleep time on occasions. I have got in the habit of a press of the AF ON button, any button that will normally wake the camera should suffice. This will clear the message and allow the camera to sleep.
I hope this might help sort out your battery drain condition, or perhaps when you take the card for post processing take the battery for a charge, that should stop the camera draining it! ;D

Cheers. Graham.


----------

